# ensucrer qqn



## simenon

Bonjour,
je suis tombée sur ce verbe que je n'arrive pas à trouver dans les dictionnaire (surtout au sens figuré qui ferait mon affaire).
La scène, tiré de _La liseuse_ de P. Fournel, se déroule dans un restaurant où un éditeur est allé déjeuner avec sa secrétaire. Elle lui parle (mal) du financeur qui de quelques temps semble vouloir prendre le contrôle de la maison d'édition. Elle dit que celui-ci trame contre l'éditeur et ajoute:

"Est-ce que vous savez bien ce qui se passe dans votre dos ? Plus il vous dit que vous êtes le meilleur éditeur du monde, plus il vous *ensucre* publiquement pendant le comité, plus il vous appelle Gaston et plus il conforte sa position. Vous voyez bien qu’il prend de plus en plus de décisions qui vous incombent..."

Je dirais que "ensucrer" ici signifie à peu près "flatter", mais je ne trouve pas aucune confirmation dans les dictionnaires et dans le réseau. Est-ce que je me trompe? Comment interprétez-vous la phrase?
La seule définition de ce verbe que je trouve quelque part est "Confire dans du sucre". Sinon il y a "sucrer" qui a plusieurs sens, même figurés, mais pas celui de "flatter".


----------



## JClaudeK

Je pense qu'il faut comprendre "ensucrer" au sens d'*encenser *(fig.) ici.


> *B.−* _Au fig._ Louanger de façon excessive; flatter :


----------



## simenon

Merci JClaudeK. Oui, moi aussi je l'entend ainsi.


----------



## SergueiL

Il existe un sens figuré de l'adjectif "sucré".


> *2*.  *Fig*. et *péj*. D'une douceur affectée. ➙ *doucereux*, *hypocrite*, *mielleux*. _Un petit air sucré_.
> Petit Robert





> *2.* _Au fig._ [En parlant d'une pers., de ses actes, de son comportement] Qui affecte, manifeste une douceur exagérée, hypocrite. Synon. _doucereux, mielleux_._ Mots, propos sucrés; voix sucrée_.
> TLFI


----------



## simenon

Merci SergueiL. Alors on peut imaginer que l'auteur a voulu donné un sens pareil (mais actif) au verbe qui en dérive.


----------



## Paquita

ensucrer = confire dans du sucre: ensucrer — Wiktionnaire

J'y vois l'image d'une personne que l'on enduit de sirop de sucre (liquide, donc collant, ou de miel, l'équivalent)  jusqu'à l'emprisonner, comme fait l'araignée avec sa proie...Ici, par des propos mielleux comme il a été dit plus haut


----------



## Nanon

Je le rapproche d'emmieller, au sens d'_envelopper d'une douceur trompeuse et forcée._
Avec cet avantage : _ensucrer _est bien plus rare et n'est pas, contrairement à _emmieller_, utilisé come euphémisme pour _emmerder_. Il conserve juste le sens d'_enjôler par des propos doucereux_.


----------



## simenon

Merci bien, Paquita et Nanon. Je ne connaissais pas non plus le verbe "emmieler". Vos arguments me semblent très convaincants


----------



## janpol

... et "ensuquer" ???


----------



## simenon

Je ne connaissais même pas ce verbe. Pourrait-il vouloir jouer avec celui-ci, à votre avis? Dans ce cas le sens serait différent, n'est-ce pas?
Je trouve :

_(Familier)_ _(Occitanie)_ Assommer, frapper sur la tête, accabler.
_(Figuré)_ Engourdir, endormir.


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Pourrait-il vouloir jouer avec celui-ci, à votre avis?


Je ne pense pas. (j'ai pris la remarque de janpol pour une simple plaisanterie ....)

Dans _"Plus il vous dit que vous êtes le meilleur éditeur du monde, plus il vous ensucre publiquement pendant le comité", ensucrer _ne peut signifier, à mon avis, que complimenter hypocritement et de façon exagérée.


----------



## nicduf

Si l'on replace le verbe dans son contexte "ensucrer *publiquement*", le jeu avec ensuquer me semble peu probable même s'il est vrai que ces flatteries en public endorment la méfiance de l'éditeur.


----------



## janpol

Non, je n'ai pas voulu plaisanter, je pense, même si ma préférence va aussi à "ensucrer", qu'il ne faut a priori s'interdire aucune hypothèse. Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, les deux mots sont vraiment très proches par la prononciation et par le sens.


----------



## JClaudeK

_


janpol said:



			les deux mots sont vraiment très proches par la prononciation et par le sens.
		
Click to expand...

_Oui, mais pas par l'orthographe.
_
"Est-ce que vous savez bien ce qui se passe dans votre dos ? [....] il vous ensucre / ensuque (?) publiquement pendant le comité"_
De plus:
Si c'était "ensuquer", il faudrait que l'éditeur soit présent, or, il n'est visiblement pas présent pendent le comité.


----------



## janpol

Tu as raison JClaudeK, ces objections sont parfaitement recevables.


----------



## SergueiL

JClaudeK said:


> Si c'était "ensuquer", il faudrait que l'éditeur soit présent, or, il n'est visiblement pas présent pendent le comité.


A mon avis, il est présent au comité, on ne peut ensucrer (_flatter_, _rouler dans le sucre_) qu'une personne présente, le but étant de la désarmer.
Mais cela ne change rien au sens à donner à "ensucrer", qui n'est pas celui de son paronyme "ensuquer".


> _"Est-ce que vous savez bien ce qui se passe dans votre dos ?_


Quand il est absent c'est probablement l'inverse, on lui casse du sucre sur le dos.


----------



## nicduf

Je partage l'analyse de Sergueil. Il est amusant de constater qu'on parle de sucre dans deux expressions qui s'opposent.


----------

